# Problem with Shortcut



## chuckmalone (Nov 10, 2000)

I am a Windows 95 user. When I create an Internet Shortcut Icon on my desktop, everything appears normal, the Icon appears as it should. However, whenever I click on that Internet Shortcut Icon (to activate that Internet URL) I get an error message which reads, Problem with Shortcut, "Unable to open this Internet Shortcut. The protocol 'http' does not have a registered program". I have no idea what this error message is telling me, HELP!


----------



## tjsudo (Jul 27, 2000)

Double click on My computer on your desk top, choose folder options under View menu.
Open File Types tab and go all the way down to URL:Hyper Text Transfer Protocol and highlite it.
Your browser is listed as "open with"?

TJ


----------



## chuckmalone (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks, Las Vegas, I found 4 "URL:..." files that I had to set to my browser. My system is work correct now.


----------

